# Transit Academy APP



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I spent Tuesday at the Transit Academy APP in Taunton. Pretty large class. Mostly a bunch of really young kids, I guess they even have a 19 year old self sponsor. Staff members seemed like a really good bunch. Hopefully this whole week teaches the n00bs something. 

Made me think of my APP. Seems like such a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't know what APP stands for?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I didn't know what it meant either. So, that's what they call it now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

So what did they used to call it?

Guess I am a n00b in my own right.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

263FPD said:


> So what did they used to call it?
> 
> Guess I am a n00b in my own right.


How to deliver a wood shampoo 101
The proper application of the screen test 101
The claw, beyond the guppy come along.
These three classes covered all the APP that was needed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

The Claw! LOL My old chief slapped that on my wrist one day, and I asked to go out on disability.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I had no idea either...I thought maybe the iphone found its way to the academies now, since you know...there's an APP for that


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

263FPD said:


> So what did they used to call it?
> 
> Guess I am a n00b in my own right.


Don't remember what we called it, but I know it wasn't that. I'm still trying to get the dust and cobwebs off of my academy notebooks (which, by the the way, were typed on a manual typewriter) to find out.

---------- Post added at 19:37 ---------- Previous post was at 19:36 ----------




topcop14 said:


> How to deliver a wood shampoo 101/QUOTE]
> 
> I still have a couple of Lambsticks with dents in them somewhere around here.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Is that the same thing as "In-Service" training? Never heard it called that before either?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

GARDA said:


> Is that the same thing as "In-Service" training? Never heard it called that before either?


Haven't heard of "In-Service" in awhile either. Isn't that still all done online?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I came on at the end of the fixed baton era. Had o e for about a year until they mandated the expandable. In the first year, I used that fixed baton way more then I used my expandable in the last 13 years. Go figure. 

One of the guys on my job used to make some beutiful wooden batons. Inhale one of the ones he made. It feels like it weighs 5 lbs.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

cc3915 said:


> Haven't heard of "In-Service" in awhile either. Isn't that still all done online?


Yeh CC, with all that "online academy" crap lately... The "in-service trng." was a municipal term that I thought may have been changed?



263FPD said:


> I came on at the end of the fixed baton era. Had o e for about a year until they mandated the expandable. In the first year, I used that fixed baton way more then I used my expandable in the last 13 years. Go figure.
> 
> One of the guys on my job used to make some beutiful wooden batons. Inhale one of the ones he made. It feels like it weighs 5 lbs.


Loved my oak sedative. Carved my badge # into it when issued. :thumbs_up:


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

GARDA said:


> Yeh CC, with all that "online academy" crap lately... The "in-service trng." was a municipal term that I thought may have been changed?
> 
> Loved my oak sedative. Carved my badge # into it when issued. :thumbs_up:


I have my fathers stick that he carried, It was given to him by the neighborhood footbeat in Worcester where he grew up. It was known to jump into my pocket from time to time when I worked midnights. Never got to test it out though.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

In my academy we were trained by Arthur Lamb in the flesh. He had already retired from BPD and was going around teaching at academies all around the state. Well into his sixties, he was one of the toughest bastards I ever had as an instructor in a self defense class. He wrote the book (literally) on nightstick use. 

One of the things I'll always remember was his insistence that we keep his book in our lockers so we could refer to it when making out reports after using his methods. He always had our best interest at heart.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

263FPD said:


> So what did they used to call it?


We called it role-playing scenarios....the academy I went to (Waltham) was the first in the state to make it part of the standard curriculum. I believe every academy in the state does it now.

---------- Post added at 22:51 ---------- Previous post was at 22:45 ----------



263FPD said:


> I came on at the end of the fixed baton era. Had o e for about a year until they mandated the expandable. In the first year, I used that fixed baton way more then I used my expandable in the last 13 years. Go figure.


I was trained in the Lamb Method in the academy, as cc mentioned. I didn't get an ASP until a few years ago, and so far every time I've used it, the general reaction is that the suspect just gets more pissed off.

When I graduated the academy, I had a revolver, a square police car, a straight baton, a behemoth portable radio, and there was no such thing as MDT's or cell phones. I'm not sure how far we've actually progressed since then.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

topcop14 said:


> It was given to him by the neighborhood footbeat in Worcester.


"Given"? Cop couldn't dislodge it from the old man's head huh?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

263FPD said:


> I came on at the end of the fixed baton era. Had o e for about a year until they mandated the expandable. In the first year, I used that fixed baton way more then I used my expandable in the last 13 years. Go figure.


My job just authorized expandables 2 1/2 years ago, but only issues them to nOOb's.

My yearly uniform pittance is barely enough for a pair of pants, a shirt and boots, so I see myself carrying my monadnock straight baton for a long time to come.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> My job just authorized expandables 2 1/2 years ago, but only issues them to nOOb's.
> 
> My yearly uniform pittance is barely enough for a pair of pants, a shirt and boots, so I see myself carrying my monadnock straight baton for a long time to come.



View attachment 1940


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> View attachment 1940


I am not special enough to get one of those yet.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> I am not special enough to get one of those yet.


Wait til you are, and get to ride the lightning.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Deuce said:


> "Given"? Cop couldn't dislodge it from the old man's head huh?


He still has that oldtimers boot too. Its right were he left it in 1959. . . 
All I can say is I wish that stick could talk. The stories it could tell............


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

topcop14 said:


> All I can say is I wish that stick could talk. The stories it could tell............


Nah, good thing it can't talk. It would be squeeling to the IA.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

The only thing missing from the lamb method was a bit red bow on your gun handle. IIRC the closest thing to the dirtbag in the ready stance was your unprotected firearm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

USMCMP5811 said:


> If I have to ride the lightning in order to carry one, you can keep the fawkin thing....What's next, I got to get shot in order to keep carrying my gun?


I'm going to have someone beat the bag out of me with an ASP, so I can keep carrying that too.

Of all the people I've blasted with pepper spray over the years (dozens), never once have I been asked on the stand if I've been sprayed myself.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I can see how the IPhone generation would read the title of the thread and go, "cool, I can do the academy on my phone."

Regarding the tools of the trade, we are still issued a night stick as well as an asp. We keep them handy just in case another bunch of college students decide it would be cool to lob an alley apple at a officer and hide in the crowd.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

There is nothing like 24" of oak or mahogany to adjust any attitude.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

SinePari said:


> I can see how the IPhone generation would read the title of the thread and go, "cool, I can do the academy on my phone."


Hey.... I have an iPhone, so does that make me a part of this generation? :wavespin:

But seriously, 10 years ago no one would have ever thought that there would be an "Online Academy", so it's probably just a matter of time until there's an "app for that" too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

I too was taught the lamb baton by the master himself. He told us a story about a APP conference in LA were the LA guys were pushing and demo-ing the pr24. The LA guys were showing how the pr24 can take on a knife and other weapons. When asked what Lamb move would work against a knife. Lamb showed them and in true east coast police style he drew his gun stuck it in the perps face and tells him to drop the faaawking knife. As tactics and equipment have improved it's not the best way anymore but to hear him describe the scene it must of been funny as all hell.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> If I have to ride the lightning in order to carry one, you can keep the fawkin thing....What's next, I got to get shot in order to keep carrying my gun?


Not required. But it wasn't that bad, It's only 5 seconds.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Arthur Lamb was right. Who intheir right mind brings a stick to a knife fight? PR-24 can disarm a knife fighter? May be. But I would much rather see a douche like that, put down for good. As one now retired cop said to me many years ago, "they don't pay me to fight fairly, they pay me to win."


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

OCKS said:


> I too was taught the lamb baton by the master himself. He told us a story about a APP conference in LA were the LA guys were pushing and demo-ing the pr24. The LA guys were showing how the pr24 can take on a knife and other weapons. When asked what Lamb move would work against a knife. Lamb showed them and in true east coast police style he drew his gun stuck it in the perps face and tells him to drop the faaawking knife. As tactics and equipment have improved it's not the best way anymore but to hear him describe the scene it must of been funny as all hell.


His street stories were second to none. I also heard a lot of stories about Arthur from his nephew who's still on the job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

OCKS said:


> I too was taught the lamb baton by the master himself. He told us a story about a APP conference in LA were the LA guys were pushing and demo-ing the pr24. The LA guys were showing how the pr24 can take on a knife and other weapons. When asked what Lamb move would work against a knife. Lamb showed them and in true east coast police style he drew his gun stuck it in the perps face and tells him to drop the faaawking knife. As tactics and equipment have improved it's not the best way anymore but to hear him describe the scene it must of been funny as all hell.


My defensive tactics instructor said "If someone attacks you with a knife, shoot them. Don't take out your mace, don't take out your stick. Take out your gun and shoot them. Now, let the 'What ifs' begin".

And he was right..."What if the guy is ______," "What if you know how to ______", to which the instructor said every time "Take out your gun and shoot them".


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> My defensive tactics instructor said "If someone attacks you with a knife, shoot them. Don't take out your mace, don't take out your stick. Take out your gun and shoot them."


Mayor: Now Drebin, I don't want any trouble like you had on the South Side last year, that's my policy.

*Frank*: *Well, when I see five weirdos, dressed in togas, stabbing a man in the middle of the park in full view of a hundred people, I shoot the bastards, that's *my* policy! *

Mayor: That was a Shakespeare-In-The-Park production of 'Julius Caesar,' you moron! You killed five actors! Good ones!


----------

